Ask HN: Dropbox alternative with best UX? - tnorthcutt
======
niftich
UX for what? Web interface? Desktop two-way syncing 'folder' and shell
(context menu) integration?

I enjoy the web interface for Box the most, followed by OneDrive's visual
design, but not performance. Google Drive's user interface outperforms
OneDrive's in my subjective opinion, but file manipulation options can be a
bit obtuse. I have no experience with other cloud drives.

As for shell integration, they're universally garbage. Two-way sync is default
and there is no way to enable one-way sync (in either direction). It fulfills
a simple use-case but there's no way to configure it otherwise with the stock
sync apps.

------
sjs382
What is it about Dropbox's UX that you dislike?

Or are you looking for an alternative for another reason? If so, supplying the
reason will help commenters avoid recommending alternatives that share the
same problem.

